# Key Post: cheap hotel booking sites



## sueellen (9 Oct 2003)

cnghotels.com

laterooms.com

hotels.com

*try travel sites like*:

ebookers.com

expedia.com

[Edited by Marion to fix links]


----------



## Bridget (9 Oct 2003)

*hotel rooms*

Thanks DiCanio, that was quick!


----------



## Marion (9 Oct 2003)

*>>cheap hotel booking sites*

I seem to remember a series of postings on booking cheap hotel rooms, but now that I need it, I can't find it!   I'm having to travel regularly to England, so if anyone knows of good sites (cheaper than booking the usual ways) please let me know.


----------



## Alan Moore (10 Oct 2003)

*Travelaxe.....*

I recommend either....

Travelaxe from [broken link removed] You'll need to download a program. It compares something like 15 sites etc hotels.com, expedia etc.

Try looking on the hotels own websites either for specials. Some of them have newsletters. Sign up for same and they'll send you specials.


[Edited by Marion to fix link]


----------



## sueellen (10 Oct 2003)

*Re: Travelaxe.....*

Bridget,

It might be worth your while to have a read thru the section on holidays etc. in the index of this site as seen here


----------



## OnTheMove (10 Oct 2003)

*Cheap Hotels*

Try


www.lonelyplanet.com (good if budget is tight)

[Edited by Marion to fix link]


----------



## Marion (10 Oct 2003)

*also..*

If you are going to London, I would stronglt recommend www.londontown.com

I have used it on several occasions and have found it excellent.

[Edited by Marion to fix link]


----------



## Marion (12 Oct 2003)

*cheap hotels?*

look up ryanair's site. if you find what you want go to www.octopus.com same site,same hotels - cheaper. (its easy jets)


----------



## Marion (18 Oct 2003)

*hotels*

The best for online booking www.wotif.com

[Edited by Marion to fix link]


----------



## sueellen (21 Oct 2003)

*hotels*

just found www.laterooms.com/  very good - even if there isn't a bed to be had where I'm going - and the flight booked and all!

_Edited by sueellen to fix link_


----------



## sueellen (7 Apr 2004)

Some other sites provided by posters:


www.travelinn.co.uk/TI/index.jsp

www.travelstay.com/
www.activehotels.com/


----------



## sueellen (15 May 2004)

*Some other posts*

*zag
Administrator
Online hotel booking sites*

All,

I am trying to book a hotel using some of the online sites such as , [broken link removed], www.hotels.com, www.expedia.com, www.travelocity.com/, etc . . . but keep coming up against the problem that many of the sites just don't cater for including children in the deal.

They will take the request for 2 children and 2 adults and come back with a goodish price, but then when going through with the process there is invariably some text saying that the rates are only good for 2 adults and the hotel will charge extra on departure, or even that the room is only good for 2 adults and the hotel may not be able to accommodate more than that. Given that the request included details of 4 guests this is a bit of a pointless quote.

So, here's the question - does anyone know of any hotel booking websites where you can *definitely* book rooms for more than 2 people ?

I have fired off emails direct to a number of the hotels and am waiting for their responses, but if anyone knows of a good site it would be great.

By the way, I am looking anywhere around Amsterdam - Delft, Leiden, Haarlem, the Hague, if anyone has any suggestions.

Dank u (as they say in the Netherlands),

z 

*Cligereen
Unregistered User
Try this*

Hi Zag,

I have used 
www.wotif.com/ to book hotels for the four of us (2A+2Ch). I've used them a few times and never had any problem. If you click on the names of the hotels it will give you details of the hotel and tell you what the max occupancy is. You can specify how many will be in the room (or the number of rooms required if more than one).

Not sure of those locations you mentioned though, I've never looked for them. Worth a try.

Clig. 

*Tall Chapy
Frequent poster
Family Rooms

Here are a few family/Quad Rooms
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

zag
Administrator
Re: Fami*

Thanks for the links everyone.

I am working through them and through some others I found last night.

I found quite a good site - www.bookings.nl/ - which seems to be the only one I could find that highlighted the special deals that each hotels run. Some discount for weekends, some for weekdays, some for stays of 3 days or more. It also shows the number of each room type available which is pretty useful. It also seems to have sections for almost every teeny-tiny townland in the country.

Some of the links that TC provided above provide even more detail - it's amazing how much effort must be put in by someone out there in keeping all this information up to date. It seems strange that the hotels maintain web presences in so many places and in so many formats.

TC - as a matter of interest how did you come up with these links ? I did a fair bit of searching around yesterday and didn't come across most of those sites. I'm just wondering what approach you took.

For anyone else out there who is thinking of booking hotels online it is well worth checking out  - I was thinking of the Victoria Hotel in Amsterdam (among many others), but the overwhelming poor reviews it got was enough to turn me off. By way of contrast - I am now looking at the a-train hotel nearby. It has got nothing but good reviews (apart from one from a person who found out he wasn't allowed smoke stuff there) while in its previous incarnation it got terrible ones.

Cheers,

z 

*Grizzly
Unregistered User
Schipol.*

Try [broken link removed] They often have 3 nights for the price of two etc. By becoming a member you can also earn points etc.

Gresham hotels have a hotel in Amsterdam with bus from airport dropping you at the door. 

*Tall Chapy
Frequent poster
Family Rooms*

Hi Zag

Basically, I checked out Hotelclub first, as I find it a good website & also to get a grasp on you problem.
Which soon became obvious.A good few website asked for the number of children. But they never say how many beds they give you.Some do, but they give you 2 double beds & if you have a teenage 'child' & a younger child of the the opposite sex, this becomes awkward and is not a great way to start a holiday.With one child refusing to sleep in the same bed as the other.
So I started looking for rooms with suites. Then on one website it said family rooms available. So I just put in a search (yahoo)for family rooms netherland might also have includes amsterdam & just picked what I thought where suitable to your needs & posted them 

*ann
Unregistered User
hotel websites*


Have u tried www.octopustravel.com  they cater for children and are quite reasonable 

*Elcato
Very frequent poster
Re: hotel websites*

One bit of advice Zag. Make sure there' a lift in the hotel. Stairs are a nightmare in Holland and don't seem to have any safety checks. 

*garrettod
Very frequent poster*
PriorityClub.com

Hi,

Not entirely sure if this is of use or not, but I normally try to use www.priorityclub.com

It's the affiliate network for Holiday Inn, Crown Plaza etc and offers members points towards their airline miles or hotel stays etc

It's got a price promise for the hotel group it represents also, claiming to always offer the cheapest deals.

Regards

G>


----------



## sueellen (8 Jun 2004)

2 others:

www.venere.com
www.eurocheapo.com


----------



## raz (1 Sep 2004)

*Hotel in Madrid*

Hi, SueEllen.
Many thanks for such useful info and websites - just booked a nice hotel in Madrid via internet/email - after reading reviews on that hotel.  Thank heavens for having come across ASKABOUTMONEY - such a goldmine of knowledge, particularly as I, being profoundly deaf, can't use the telephone and therefore find using the Intenret and email a real boon.
Raz (delighted user and big fan of AAM)


----------



## sueellen (1 Sep 2004)

Hi Raz,

Welcome to _AAM_    Glad to hear the list was of some use.  Nice to get some feedback also.  Hope your trip/hotel in Madrid work out well  

You might find something useful here also  especially


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Sep 2004)

*Re: Hotel in Madrid*

Hi raz

Some of the moderators have been getting a lot of abuse in other forums for daring to edit or delete offensive posts. We get a bit weary of this abuse, so it's a real tonic to get such an enthusiastic message of thanks. We do our best (and sueellen does a great job in the Holidays/Travel/Hotels/Airlines forum) and deep down we know we are doing a great job, but it's nice to have it recognized. Thanks - you have cheered us up. 

Brendan


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*nbc
best website for hotel deals*

Hi there,
Can anyone suggest a website for late deals in Irish hotels etc(I am familar with laterooms.com). I am flexible where I go,dates etc(golf trip with bud). Hoping to hit Kerry area but would consider elsewhere if a good offer interested me. 
Any website I've seen wants you to put a county in and you could spend all day looking.
Thanks
nbc 

*Cahir
Registered User
Re: best website for hotel deals*

Try [broken link removed]
Haven't been on it for a while but I remember it was good. 

*Dearg Doom
Long time poster
Re: best website for hotel deals*

Try [broken link removed] 

*ClubMan
Administrator
Re: best website for hotel deals*

I know you're looking for a website but have you simply tried the small ads in the Indo and Irish Times for special offers in individual hotels? There are often some good offers advertised. 

*rainyday
Moderator
Re: best website for hotel deals*

Try www.pigsback.ie - registration required 

*billiethekid
Re:  Best website for hotel deals*

www.wotif.com/   is usually quite decent for up to 14 days in advance I think. 

*travel fan
Re: best website for hotel deals*

Try www.irelandhotels.com/
Up to date offers...just pick a county 

*nbc
thanks*

You're all very good.Much appreciated.
nbc 

*foxylady
hotels*

www.octopustravel.com/IntlHome.jsp is another good one. 

*Bargain Hunter
Cheap Deals*

The best bet is the back page of the Irish Times or second page of the Indo. Hotels only advertise here when their occupancy rates are low.

My favourite is Gresham Hotels for a short break (I've no connection), in Galway, Limerick & Cork. Best is the Metroploe in Cork - right in the city centre, free parking, buffet breakfast till noon, evening meal and leisure centre - all for about EUR150 for three nights. Also if you become a regular you get on their direct mailing list before they go to the press and usually at preferential rates.

Note: Best deals are early/late in year. Summer is not a great time for a good deal. You'll also find they don't shout about their specials - you have to specifically ask for them. You can get Gresham breaks on 1850-777777. I've just booked 3 nights DBB for €159 pps including a bottle of vino. 

*marie2000
Hotel sites*

I have got brilliant deals on www.bookassist.com/
for bank holidays etc though must of them were in The early summer


----------



## soy (1 Mar 2005)

*hotel booking sites*

Here are some comparison sites that operate much like skyscanner in checking diffferent hotel booking sites to get the best prices.

www.traveljungle.co.uk/
www.kelkoo.co.uk/
www.hotelscomparison.com/
www.cheapaccomodation.com/


----------



## sueellen (1 Mar 2005)

Soy,

Thanks for those.  Look interesting.  Must investigate them further.

Sueellen.


----------



## macnas (13 May 2008)

www.venere.com is quite good. You can get a discount of 4% if you use this discount code when booking.   AS6HV25


----------



## hm2605 (14 May 2008)

I've used this Irish site a few times and found it good www.needahotel.com


----------



## jj2005 (14 May 2008)

The best discounts I've gotten are from priceline.com. The normal booking process is no different to the other accommodation sites. Its' the "Name your own price" feature where the bargains are. For this you name a location (e.g. for for Manhattan you might pick lower Manhattan), how many stars and how much are willing to pay and within a minute it will have a hotel chosen with your criteria matched.
In New York I got a room for €50 per person that would have been €250 per night otherwise. I've always got 4 or 5 star hotels for €50 per person per night maximum with at least 40% saved each time.
However the money comes out of your credit card straight away and they operate a no cancellation, no refund policy.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 May 2008)

jj2005 said:


> The best discounts I've gotten are from priceline.com. The normal booking process is no different to the other accommodation sites. Its' the "Name your own price" feature where the bargains are. For this you name a location (e.g. for for Manhattan you might pick lower Manhattan), how many stars and how much are willing to pay and within a minute it will have a hotel chosen with your criteria matched.
> In New York I got a room for €50 per person that would have been €250 per night otherwise. I've always got 4 or 5 star hotels for €50 per person per night maximum with at least 40% saved each time.



Hi jj2005,

Welcome to AAM.

Can you confirm if you have any association with this website? 1st time posters making a recommendation are always inclined to make AAM people wary.


----------



## jj2005 (14 May 2008)

sueellen said:


> Hi jj2005,
> 
> Welcome to AAM.
> 
> Can you confirm if you have any association with this website? 1st time posters making a recommendation are always inclined to make AAM people wary.


 
I can see why it's suspicious, but I've no connection.
I also wanted to add one important piece of information about the "Name your own price" utility. The money comes out of your credit card immediately and they have a "No canellation, no refund" policy. 
Also, you can only make one bid every 24 hours unless you change the city, date, location or number of stars so do some research on how much to bid using sites such as  or www.betterbidding.com. You especially don't want to overbid.


----------



## mell61 (15 May 2008)

I've also successfully used  (my preference over , as there is more info on betterbidding.com for the $ prices on successful bids). 
I've also used www.hotwire.com, similar to priceline.com in that you pay immediately and don't know the hotel until after you bid, but they give you the price - its relatively easy to find out which hotels it 'might' be.
I've recently beeing viewing a couple of other sites, as yet I havent used them, but they do have favourable reviews online, both sites offer rack rates at hotels but do have some 'mystery' hotels that offer good deals.
http://www.easyclicktravel.com
http://www.bookit.com/


----------



## Ned99 (16 Jun 2008)

Hi 

I came across a new site www.hotelsinone.ie which seem to have a good selection of hotels offers nationwide add it to the list, hope that this helps?

Ned99


----------



## joer (25 Apr 2009)

Perhaps i missed it somewhere but i cant believe that no one has mentioned Alpha Rooms. I use them all the time as they are cheapest(in my opinion).


----------



## Concert (25 Apr 2009)

Alpha Rooms again.  they are by far the cheapest of them all.  Have used for years everywhere, great selection.


----------



## mayo artist (13 May 2009)

I came across www.breaksireland.com  Good value on breaks in some upmarket hotels.  haven't used it yet but I like the site and hope to book a two day break in a hotel near Belfast soon.


----------



## land4svdbu (24 Apr 2012)

*An Excellent cheap hotel booking site..*

I found a nice article on cheap hotel booking by typing
"How I search 30 hotel booking sites with 1 click" into search engine with the quotes.


----------

